
DeepMind CEO Opens Up on 'Dark Hours' at His Video Game Company - tim333
https://www.forbes.com/sites/samshead/2018/11/07/deepmind-ceo-opens-up-on-dark-hours-at-his-video-game-company/#6546e12b46df
======
avinium
Wow, I had no idea that this was the origin of DeepMind. Intriguing
background.

